# BOKEH!!!



## eric_the_red (Jan 4, 2011)

Can you do Bokeh type photos with a D3100 18-55mm kit lens?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 4, 2011)

Sure.


----------



## Infidel (Jan 4, 2011)

If by "Bokeh type photos" you mean focused subject with blurred background, then the answer is yes. Use a large aperture opening, long focal length, short camera-to-subject distance, long subject-to-background distance. This will yield a blurred background.


----------



## Infidel (Jan 4, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Sure.




I was gonna post something to that effect, but I'm trying to improve thanked posts-to-total posts ratio....


----------



## gsgary (Jan 4, 2011)

Send sobolik a pm he will let you know how the kit lens can shoot anything
bokeh as good as a 300mmF2.8L


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 4, 2011)

Infidel said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Sure.
> ...



I wasn't giving inaccurate information, right?


----------



## tinmann (Jan 4, 2011)

well if thats posted here (sobolik posting how to do bookeh with kitlens  ) we all can learn  


sobolik can you  

thanks


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 4, 2011)

tinmann said:


> well if thats posted here (sobolik posting how to do bookeh with kitlens  ) we all can learn
> 
> 
> sobolik can you
> ...



He wasn't for serious, bro. Totally tongue in cheek, but I can understand why you missed it.


----------



## KmH (Jan 4, 2011)

eric_the_red said:


> Can you do Bokeh type photos with a D3100 18-55mm kit lens?


Bokeh is a lens quality.
It has a lot to do with how many aperture blades a lens has, how they are shaped and in particular how the blade edges are shaped.

The various glass lens elements used to construct the lens also have an effect on the bokeh a lens will produce.

Not all fast lenses produce quality bokeh. Canon's inexpensive 'nifty-fifty' 50 mm f/1.8 is an example. Though it is an f/1.8 lens it does not have good build quality. It only has 5 aperture blades and the blades have sharp edges. The bokeh it produces is quite poor.

An example of a lens that produces very smooth and pleasing bokeh is Nikon's AF 85 mm f/1.4D IF. It has been nicknamed "The Cream Machine".

There are 2 kinds of bokeh:

cream cheese bokeh
hollywood boken
Bokeh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

